# explorer sport trac V Plow



## dhow (Dec 12, 2013)

Just finished installing a Boss UTV V Plow on my sport Trac.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

dhow;1682955 said:


> Just finished installing a Boss UTV V Plow on my sport Trac.


.....pics.....


----------



## dhow (Dec 12, 2013)

1olddogtwo;1682975 said:


> .....pics.....


Yes but don't no how to post from phone


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

dhow;1682979 said:


> Yes but don't no how to post from phone


What kind of phone


----------



## dhow (Dec 12, 2013)

1olddogtwo;1682980 said:


> What kind of phone


Verizon gz one smart phone


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Photo bucket or go to fill site on phone and upload to your gallery


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Not sure on that one, do u see three dots in upper right? If so, press, go down to desktop. Once there, go to attachment> gallery > pick>upload.


----------



## dhow (Dec 12, 2013)

*V plow*

Here is pic of plow still need to do light kits


----------

